# Parts manual for JD 1338PE?



## jgayman (Nov 28, 2011)

I just purchased a JD 1338PE blower. It is replacing a 15 year old MTD 12/33. I was surprised that the manual did not contain any parts information so I visited the dealer in hopes of ordering a parts and service manual. They seemed very unfamiliar with the unit and weren't sure how to get a manual. 

The unit looks like an OEM Simplicity to me. 

Does anyone have any experience with this unit?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manual*

Try here: https://groundscare.custhelp.com/ci/fattach/get/32745/
It's the only manual I found so far.


----------



## KerryAll (Oct 19, 2011)

It seems this link has 10 more pages than the other poster's link:

https://groundscare.custhelp.com/ci...2LzEvdGltZS8xMzIyNTI2NjE5L3NpZC94T1VERWhLaw==


----------



## jgayman (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you, thank you! The first link is the parts manual and the second link is the operators manual. That is EXACTLY what I was looking for!!!


----------

